# BPA vs. PVC?



## lotusblossom9 (Nov 16, 2007)

If something is BPA-free, is it PVC-free as well? What is the difference between the two?

If I have something that has BPA or PVC in it, can these toxins release into the air and be breathed in?

Do you think there is such a thing as a "safe" plastic?


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

BPA is bisphenol-A, and usually found in polycarbonate (hard, clear, glassy plastic). PVC is polyvinyl chloride, and found in soft vinyl-y things (think "shower curtain smell"). BPA doesn't offgas, but will release into foods and beverages. PVC will offgas into the air and can also release into foods and beverages.

Usually items have one or the other, not both.

I think some plastics can be safe, depending on what you use them for. They're not ideal since they're petrochemical products, and their manufacture is polluting, but we choose to use some plastic things. However, we try very hard to avoid items we know contain BPA and PVC.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Food grade polyethylene is safe, I think (though still not a natural material). It's what is recommended in mattress wraps to enclose non-organic mattresses that offgas.

Other than that, as far as I know, there are just degrees of less dangerous/toxic. Some vinyl products are now PVC-free (shower curtains from Target, for instance).

http://www.healthybuilding.net/pvc/alternatives.html

Some plastic products that are BPA-free are not PVC-free (including some toys).

I totally agree with this:

Quote:

I think some plastics can be safe, depending on what you use them for. They're not ideal since they're petrochemical products, and their manufacture is polluting, but we choose to use some plastic things. However, we try very hard to avoid items we know contain BPA and PVC.


----------

